# Pay Abu Dhabi Visa Overstay Fees in Dubai?



## TheAmerican (Jul 2, 2016)

Hello All! I have recently cancelled my Abu Dhabi Residence Visa. However, I will not be leaving the country until after the 30 days is up, so I WILL be incurring some overstay fees. My question is: Can I pay these overstay fees at the Dubai International Airport (DXB) on the night I leave, even though my visa was issued/cancelled in Abu Dhabi? I have called both the ADNRD and DNRD, but can't seem to get a straight answer. Thanks in advance.


----------

